# Size of crate



## Vonwhitehall (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, all. I'm planning on purchasing crates online this weekend to get ready to start my puppy litter with crate training. I just want them to get familiar and comfortable being in their own crate. I plan on sending the pups home in the crate they use. My question is does anyone have an idea what size crate to get a puppy that is 6-10 weeks old? They are 6 weeks now and going home between 8 and 10 weeks. I am out of the loop as I can't remember what size I got for my bitch when she was little! Please keep in mind these are just "starter" crates and the new owner will be expected to purchase a new crate as the pup grows.....

As a side note, yes...this was a planned litter with the sire and dam holding 15 titles between them (7/8 split) and 15 health clearances (6/9 split). I bred my exceptional bitch to produce my next competition dog (my bitch is nationally ranked in obedience and both parents are each titled in 3 different performance areas as well as holding TC, TDI, and CGC titles). All the rest of the puppies have been sold to excellent homes. 

So, hoping people can give me some size ideas as to what size crate their 8-10 week old puppy used and the dimensions!! I tried another GSD forum but it has a history of being unkind to posters so hoping a found a new home here! Planning on ordering cares today and could really use your input!! Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like starting them in the 200 size and then eventually moving them to a 300. The 200 are small enough for good crate training and works well for young puppies.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I like a 200 for a puppy to start in as well.


----------

